# Natural help and reference



## yellodolphin (Sep 9, 2005)

I am a 19 year old university student suffering from sever depression and anxiety. I just realized for as long as i can remember i have never been happy. I dont even know why i'm alive as i dont enjoy life at all. I dont even have enough energy to go to school and when i do i cant focus and experience anxiety. If i dont get help for this now i will continue to ruin my life with alcohol ecstasy and other drugs.

if anyone in the Toronto area knows of any psychiatrists/psychologists that do not require a refferal please let me know.

Also if anyone has treated their depression by natural methods ie supplemnets etc please let me know.


----------



## Lana (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi yellodolphin;
Universities provide services of a psychologist and it's covered by those nasty (and large) incidental fees in addition to tuition.  Use them.  If you are concerned that someone will find out something, no need because they are there to protect your privacy and keep what you share in confidence.

However, substance abuse can and does induce depression and anxiety.  It may be difficult but stopping their use would be a first big step in the right direction.

Let us know how your'e doing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 10, 2005)

I can give you the name of a private therapist in Toronto if you have the financial resources. Otherwise, as Lana says, your best bet would be the university health services...


----------



## yellodolphin (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks for the responses. I found out i do have counseling at my school and i made an appointment to go but im nervous for some reason. I was thinking of reading some self help books does anyone know if they actually work? and if so please be kind enough to recommend some. I doubt therapy can help me now i feel so empty i think this is something i have to figure out on my own.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2005)

A self-help book that has been recommended at this forum is The Feeling Good Handbook.



> I doubt therapy can help me now...


You may be jumping to conclusions, i.e. predicting a negative outcome without warrant due to depression.  Many people feel the same way about therapy before starting.  I find therapy most helpful with limiting my negative thinking, thereby alleviating feelings of hopelessness.  Talking to a therapist, for me, is often like being in a Socratic dialogue where the therapist questions and explores my negative assumptions, including  assumptions I wasn't aware of at the time.


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 17, 2005)

I think everybody is nervous before their first visit to a therapist, yello. It's a very natural feeling. Yet, this is the road to feeling better for you. It's really worth it to get beyond the nervousness, steel yourself, and just go. Once you've done it it gets easier, and you'll find you'll gain a great deal just by having someone to talk with about the way you're feeling. Having a therapist means you're no longer alone with the problem.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2005)

> Also if anyone has treated their depression by natural methods ie supplemnets etc please let me know.



Regarding natural treatments, exercise has helped me the most. Even my psychiatrist told me exercise could be as effective as any antidepressant, though it involves more work from the patient. And there's far more evidence for exercise helping depression than for St. Johns Wort and other supplements.   As you may know, some herbs have negative interactions with some medications including OTC medications: 

Herb and drug interactions - Mayo Clinic

Sometimes just listening to music regularly can help, at least a little.   Studies have shown that listening to music reguarly can help provide antidepressant effects even when not listening to the music. In the past, some psych hospitals had a music therapist that would play piano.  This is sometimes still the case.


----------



## ayoungman (Sep 25, 2005)

Many times you need to look at your life, and see what you have.  You are currently going to a college, and are able to wake up every morning, It is important that you resist the urge to take drugs of any kind, such as alcohol and other substances, as alcohol is depressant.  As you quit your dependance on drugs, you will find that it is easier to get through your day.  I also believe that having a purpose in life can help you, if you can find something that interests you, such as music or art, or a profession where you can have fun,  it wil be very well for you to participate in activities, and surround yourself with people who have the same interests


----------



## yellodolphin (Sep 26, 2005)

ya drugs definately make it alot worse. The past couple weeks ive been drinking alot to feel better but the days after i drink i feel so much worse. Drinking helps with my increasing anxiety aswell. But im going to cut back fursher.    

And having a purpose does help, im majoring in psychology and thats the only class i actually attend. I want to help people especially depressed ones because i know what its like. and the only reason i wont see a therapist though is im really shy i probably would not be able to open up emotionally to them.  

As for exercise ive been trying yoga once in a while, which is a efficient way to relax and relieve tension. 

Has anyone here tried acupuncture? i read it can be beneficial for depression.


----------

